# 2021 PA MOREL FINDS



## trahn008

A place to post your morel finds. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Some pics of the boys from years past.


----------



## sb

Great Pics!! Thanks


----------



## morelsxs

They're here. Barely pokin' thru the leaves; most dry with burnt tips. Has been extremely windy here too. Dog 'stomped' on a couple so we took 'em. Counted at least 8 more and got outta dodge as not to step on those we couldn't see. Hopin' to get some rain. Fayette County.


----------



## Catchmee

Butler Co. 
Went out Saturday to hunt Blacks, pretty dry out in all my spots but came across 2. Decided to go back out to that spot this morning, picked 13 and left a bunch of small ones that's were popping (Thank you rain!)


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Disregard my previous nervous outburst last night, lol. The babies have broke ground. I was just getting antsy.


----------



## beagleboy

I found my first gyromitra of the season, which for me means I should find my first true morel within a week.


----------



## swpa

50 or so nice blacks this evening here in Ligonier area. Great weather for the early flushes.


----------



## swpa




----------



## Morelevant

swpa said:


> 50 or so nice blacks this evening here in Ligonier area. Great weather for the early flushes.


95 Blacks in Allegheny this evening. 2-3 inches.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

I went back yesterday and collected 14. It's supposed to rain the next few days, so I'll let the 20 or 30 plus babies that I left grow a few more days. I did attempt to transplant 3. I dug them up with a volume of soil, and planted them in my morel garden I started 2 years ago. So far I have slurried it, put the bought morel starter inoculated sawdust in it, and now these babies. I have read that transplanting doesn't work, but maybe if _Some_ mycelium got transplanted, it might grow and reproduce with what might already be there. These mushrooms are from the same patch that the slurry came from so hopefully there would be enough genetic difference that they could reproduce successfully... Couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## redtop

Hi swpa, I noticed in your pic you have what looks like a yellow Lab! They are a GREAT breed we had 3 over the years and we just had our Blossom (yellow Lab) put to sleep on the 20th of march and we are devastated to the core and can't stop crying over her it was very very unexpected. Give them all the love you can cause they are only on this earth for a very short time.


----------



## ChurryStreet

Berks County. First one of the season!


----------



## avisnofsky

First finds of the year! (And my ugly mug)


----------



## MT.TONIC

morelsxs said:


> They're here. Barely pokin' thru the leaves; most dry with burnt tips. Has been extremely windy here too. Dog 'stomped' on a couple so we took 'em. Counted at least 8 more and got outta dodge as not to step on those we couldn't see. Hopin' to get some rain. Fayette County.
> View attachment 37320
> View attachment 37324


I concur, but we got the rain now the temperature is not conducive.


----------



## Rippers2

Southern Allegheny County... 2-3” size greys/yellows are up. With them plenty of thimble size and smaller. Looks good so far.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

lancaster co.


----------



## Moreldmd

Found a few in Washington county. I’m worried about the forecast for later this week, I hope I can get out tomorrow evening and gather some more.


----------



## beagleboy

Found 15 black morels in Snyder county today. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Morelevant

Picked 2 grays, about 10 half free and 80+ more blacks. Most of the blacks were in a new spot which has me pumped because I only had 1 black spot.


----------



## beagleboy

I went to a spot that I find yellows fairly early most years and was surprised at what I found. Good sized yellows that were almost dried completely they are in great shape so I think I am going to rehydrate a few and try them, If they still have the flavor I will just finish drying them for this winter. They were in Snyder County near the top of a south facing slope. Kind of a weird year.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## beagleboy

trahn, nice blacks. Yesterday I was expecting to find black morels but today I thought if I found any yellows it would be just babies. These were all dried and perfect size, no bugs or bad spots. I thought about leaving them for the rain tomorrow but I did that a few years ago when I found some that were dried out and the rain just rotted them.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, we need some rain. Found some blacks today that where dried out. I like picking them pre dried. Happy Hunting!


----------



## monk

Found a couple small ones last Saturday in Lower Bucks County. We had some rain come thru yesterday but temps are too cold right now. Should be good by this weekend.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found quite a few greys tonight but only 2 were pickable size. Letting the others grow a little bit before picking.


----------



## Nuggetman

Sure would help to know where there being found at least to fallow the trend by county.


----------



## pchunter1231

Nuggetman said:


> Sure would help to know where there being found at least to fallow the trend by county.


Perry County is where i found mine yesterday


----------



## snowbrdr1220

Nuggetman said:


> Sure would help to know where there being found at least to fallow the trend by county.


I found 10 yesterday in Butler county around a slippery elm. Was very excited because I have only found one or two a couple times before, over the last few years. I think 8 were yellows and 2 grays, all pretty nice shape besides two yellows that had the tips burnt off.


----------



## beagleboy

Found 6 small yellows today in an area that is usually a little later than most of my yellow spots. We only got about a tenth of an inch of rain up here last night. Need a good soaking.


----------



## Moreldmd

Found a few small ones over the weekend in Washington county. It was more of a scouting trip than anything but I found these same super light morels in the same spot last year, a week earlier. We did get some rain and with the temperature going up hopefully they start popping.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 7 nice greys yesterday and a few smaller ones i left to grow. Only had time to hunt for an hour. Tomorrow will be an all day searching event lol.


----------



## Morelevant

Found a couple pounds of smaller blacks yesterday. Many others to far gone from the cold and snow. Tiny yellows and small half-frees too. Doubles are pretty common but I don’t ever recall a triple. See the picture (if I attached it right). Anyone else ever find a triple? Allegheny County.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

lancaster county. elm tree. 26. last two years got 12 and 11 respectively at same spot.


----------



## Morelevant

fulltiltbozo said:


> View attachment 38378
> 
> 
> lancaster county. elm tree. 26. last two years got 12 and 11 respectively at same spot.


Those are beauty’s!


----------



## Moreldmd

fulltiltbozo said:


> View attachment 38378
> 
> 
> lancaster county. elm tree. 26. last two years got 12 and 11 respectively at same spot.


That’s what we like to see!


----------



## beagleboy

Morelevant said:


> Found a couple pounds of smaller blacks yesterday. Many others to far gone from the cold and snow. Tiny yellows and small half-frees too. Doubles are pretty common but I don’t ever recall a triple. See the picture (if I attached it right). Anyone else ever find a triple? Allegheny County.
> View attachment 38370
> View attachment 38371


I have on yellows but never on half frees. Most of the time when I find half frees it's just one here and there.


----------



## beagleboy

Found a dozen yellows today on an east facing slope in Snyder county. Some were nice and some were black on top from last weeks cold snap.


----------



## trahn008

Picking blacks and yellows together. Very dry! Picked many that where totally dried...Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeff2554

1st of the year. Tioga County. Earliest on past was May 5th at same location.


----------



## beagleboy

Found 10 more at a spot in Mifflin county. Here are a few pictures.














View attachment IMG_4425.JPG


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found these yesterday in Cumberland county still a little bit early. Could use a little more rain some where half dry.


----------



## Moreldmd

A decent day, mixture of really small and nice size. got turned around heading back to my vehicle and got too deep into a thicket. Stopped to get my bearings, looked down and a perfect morel is basically touching my boot! Then based on my law of there always being at least one more I had to crawl on my knees into the briar bush to find another. Finally broke through the thicket and hit the path back to the car, where I found two more in the open on the edge of the path. Gotta love it. Also I have found these very light yellows in the same spot the last 2 years, does anyone have experience with that?


----------



## hollerboy

Jeffrey1findum said:


> Found these yesterday in Cumberland county still a little bit early. Could use a little more rain some where half dry.
> View attachment 38499


Are the smaller ones half frees? They don’t look like true morels although their stems are hollow?


----------



## Morelevant

Half frees are more stem, less cap. Also known as peckerheads. The stem attaches to the cap about halfway up into the cap- hence the cap is half- free from the stem. Easy to see and understand if you cut them in half vertically.


----------



## Morelevant

These are half-free’s


----------



## monk

I found a couple more on Tuesday. We're getting some rain today so I'll be back out tomorrow.


----------



## ChurryStreet

Berks County. Found 14 yellows that were half way dried out.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

hollerboy said:


> Are the smaller ones half frees? They don’t look like true morels although their stems are hollow?


Yep


----------



## beagleboy

I got a little wet today in Snyder county, but enjoyed it.


----------



## beagleboy

Total for today 32, its getting a little better.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

beagleboy said:


> I got a little wet today in Snyder county, but enjoyed it.
> View attachment 38594
> View attachment 38595
> View attachment 38597
> View attachment 38598


I bet that was some fun! Nice finds @beagleboy !


----------



## morelsxs

Nice finds everyone. I went out yesterday in the 85 degree heat; came home w/three dried shrooms. The forest floor was much greener but ooohhhh so dry!! The only other shrooms I saw were an old puffball and some turkey tails. My spots that produce are bare . . . blaming it on the heat. We are getting a good soaking; been rainin' all day and s'pose to rain ☔ all night. 1st day of turkey 2mrw and more rain. Think I'll head out Sunday.


----------



## morelsxs

Our 10 month old pup 1st time off the leash while shroomin'; he had an amazing time!! Slept good. 😁


----------



## shroomsearcher

hollerboy said:


> Are the smaller ones half frees? They don’t look like true morels although their stems are hollow?


Yet, they are a true morel. Their taxonomic name is _Morchella semilibera._ Morchella meaning morel, and semilibera meaning half-free. The only thing about half-frees is that they do have a poisonous look alike. And those are the Verpas. However, they are easy to tell apart. If there's some white, cottony fuzz in the stem, it's a Verpa and should be avoided. if the shroom is completely hollow, it's a morel since all morels are completely hollow!


----------



## Barnacle

Hey everyone. Don’t you love finding them when your not even looking? It’s been pretty cold over here so I think the blacktop and concrete retained enough heat to get this guy going. Never would have seen it if the mail carrier had walked the package 10 more yards to the porch. I went from annoyed to elated!


----------



## Morelevant

They are where you find them!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle not sure how they got those packages to you with the address all blacked out, you must have an excellent mail carrier. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Morelevant

Morelevant said:


> They are where you find them!


I checked 2 quick apple tree spots this morning with no luck. Went out this afternoon in the sun, came home soaked all the way though. Found a bunch of half frees, dozen or so grays, dozen or so yellows and a nice pheasant tail I’m gonna try.


----------



## Fowlhook

The rain last couple days set everything off up here in pike county pa. Drove dirt roads spotting elms for a couple hours today With the kids after school. I find that method is very effective


----------



## Invisible Savage

04/27


----------



## Invisible Savage

04/28


----------



## Invisible Savage

04/29


----------



## Invisible Savage

04/30


----------



## Invisible Savage

Hunting with a friend this year. We found 9 and a half pounds in the last 4 days. Still have a few more spots to check out that we’ve picked in years past. Hoping they’re as productive as the other spots we’ve already checked.


----------



## pchunter1231

Invisible Savage said:


> Hunting with a friend this year. We found 9 and a half pounds in the last 4 days. Still have a few more spots to check out that we’ve picked in years past. Hoping they’re as productive as the other spots we’ve already checked.


Dang, nice hauls, what county. I have only found a few pounds so far


----------



## Pan0606

Found today it's been dry in Lawrence county. Got some rain earlier in the week. A few of my producing spots have been a bust.


----------



## Pan0606

Pan0606 said:


> Found today it's been dry in Lawrence county. Got some rain earlier in the week. A few of my producing spots have been a bust.


----------



## Osroc76

Went fishing this evening. Found a few just off the trail under dead elm. Teaspoon for size reference.


----------



## Invisible Savage

pchunter1231 said:


> Dang, nice hauls, what county. I have only found a few pounds so far


Perry county. Didn’t have time to look today. Gonna go check some spots tomorrow. Hoping for the best


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Wow nice finds


Fowlhook said:


> The rain last couple days set everything off up here in pike county pa. Drove dirt roads spotting elms for a couple hours today With the kids after school. I find that method is very effective


. Got any tips for spotting elms while driving. I've been looking hard last couple years and just missing them I guess bought a book and looked at videos online. They say there's not a lot left in my area but I feel like I should at least be able to spot some smaller slippery elms. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pchunter1231

Invisible Savage said:


> Perry county. Didn’t have time to look today. Gonna go check some spots tomorrow. Hoping for the best


Dang man, thats where i am. Only 3 of my 10 spots have produced any so far. Only found close to 30. Happy hunting


----------



## beagleboy

Breakfast this morning, Morels,Ramps, eggs and a splash or two of Franks Hot sauce.


----------



## redfred

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle not sure how they got those packages to you with the address all blacked out, you must have an excellent mail carrier. Happy Hunting!


 I love that photo and the sense of humor but @trahn008 could you point out in the photo what may have been a barrier for that morel????


----------



## beagleboy

I went out for a few hours today to replenish my stock of morels. I found over 50 but some were too far gone and only ended up with 44. I was surprised that they are this far along at this spot. It's a north facing slope in miffln county.


----------



## beagleboy

few more pictures from today


----------



## Fowlhook

Jeffrey1findum said:


> Wow nice finds
> 
> . Got any tips for spotting elms while driving. I've been looking hard last couple years and just missing them I guess bought a book and looked at videos online. They say there's not a lot left in my area but I feel like I should at least be able to spot some smaller slippery elms. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


if you’re in PA they are in your area. They just don’t often grow to maturity anymore. But they can still be found 70ft+ tall easily. For me it’s the bark and the buttresses where the tree meets the ground. They can actually resemble white oak but oak won’t have the distinctive buttresses. The buds are also unique . They look like bundles of small Brussels sprouts against the sky. Very bright green. I heard someone mention a green mist. I’ve never seen that as a good clue. I can say that look for sycamore and elms are likely nearby. They like to grow near water but can still be a mile or so from a water source. look sycamores and then when you find them look for elms ...it’s kinda like finding morels. They are tough to spot until you finally ID one. Then they appear to be all over the place.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I read an article some years ago that indicated that elms will always be around. They have to reach a certain age before they are vulnerable to the Dutch Elm Disease, and reach sexual maturity before then. So they can make seeds before the disease kills them. And there can be the odd older survivor. I've seen pics on the internet. Usually there is a small percentage of a population that will prove immune to a new disease.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 15 today on a quick walk. Nothing big all found around Tulips, Still have some more ground to cover tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Osroc76




----------



## Osroc76

My first half free's


----------



## Invisible Savage

pchunter1231 said:


> Dang man, thats where i am. Only 3 of my 10 spots have produced any so far. Only found close to 30. Happy hunting


Keep after em man. Hope you have a lucky break soon. Calling for rain here on Wednesday so the weekend should be decent


----------



## Invisible Savage

Had another decent day today. 2 pounds on the table.


----------



## Invisible Savage

I admit a few were really dry and should have been collected sooner. I’ve found tho that soaked in water for a few hours usually brings em back pretty well.


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga county. Found some blacks past their prime n bunch small yellows.


----------



## trahn008

redfred said:


> I love that photo and the sense of humor but @trahn008 could you point out in the photo what may have been a barrier for that morel????


Yep I see it. Don't have to cover a lot of ground on that barrier anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 inch hunting grounds, my type of hunting. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Fowlhook

pchunter1231 said:


> Found 15 today on a quick walk. Nothing big all found around Tulips, Still have some more ground to cover tomorrow hopefully


for some reason my tulip spots aren’t producing this year. Just a handful of half frees. Everything for me so far has been elms


----------



## pchunter1231

Fowlhook said:


> for some reason my tulip spots aren’t producing this year. Just a handful of half frees. Everything for me so far has been elms


I just started finding them under the tulips, all the ones i found prior were around elms


----------



## Invisible Savage

Found these while turkey hunting today after 4 other guys ruined any hope of shooting a gobbler. At least I didn’t come home empty handed lol


----------



## trahn008

Wondering where Wildshroomer has been. Always enjoyed his posts, Hope all is well... Happy Hunting!


----------



## Pan0606

Took nephews out for the first time. Found a few new spots and hopefully hooked the next generation. They had a blast. I was really happy we found some.


----------



## trahn008

Pan. Right on for getting the young ones involved, How many did they step on? The deal with my two is they get 25 cents for everyone they pick, but pay me 10 dollars for everyone they step on. They told me for this year they want to wait until the morels get really big before we go hunting, so they don't step on as many. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Pan0606

trahn008 said:


> Pan. Right on for getting the young ones involved, How many did they step on? The deal with my two is they get 25 cents for everyone they pick, but pay me 10 dollars for everyone they step on. They told me for this year they want to wait until the morels get really big before we go hunting, so they don't step on as many. Happy Hunting!


Lol it's hard because I'm trying to explain what an elm is and why their growing here. Before I can finish their off to the races lol. Honestly though I was really happy I found some on their first trip. I love hunting alone but finally finding some after 20 non producing elms with those kids made my week. They definitely stepped on a few lol. I enjoyed just teaching them about trees honestly. Their good boys.


----------



## Osroc76

Is colored mulch safe to consume mushrooms from?


----------



## Pan0606

Osroc76 said:


> Is colored mulch safe to consume mushrooms from?


I wouldn't, I won't use it in my gardens. Not only that dyed mulch isn't made with food considerations in mind. They'll use old treated pallets to chip from whatever they can get. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Invisible Savage

Yeah Pan pretty much summed it up. The dye isn’t harmful but a lot of the wood they use to make mulch has been chemically treated at one time. If you can find natural tan bark, that would be a better choice.


----------



## Osroc76

Ok. I was more worried about the dye, because from my research from before about the pallets that this type of dyed mulch is usually made from, it will have the "HT" stamped on the side meaning it was "Heat Treated" for invasive insects. Has anyone heard that before? I found some on the side of a buddies driveway with an old bale of straw and maybe a heaping wheel barrow of the old black dyed mulch.


----------



## Barnacle

redfred said:


> I love that photo and the sense of humor but @trahn008 could you point out in the photo what may have been a barrier for that morel????


the barrier is a walkway. The tree is some kind of flowering but not fruiting apple that’s been dying for a while. Gypsy moths got to them


----------



## Barnacle

This is the barrier redfred


----------



## Pan0606

Left about as many on the ground to far gone Lawrence county. These are off of a new area my brother in law got permission to hunt. Next year I'll go earlier


----------



## beagleboy

This spot used to be one of my later spots. Its on the north side of a ridge, I don't know what changed. The last three years I have been picking this spot earlier each year and still finding quite few too far gone. Snyder County


----------



## beagleboy

Picked 37 today, left over 20 that were too far gone. Even some that I picked weren't prime.


----------



## beagleboy

Todays total


----------



## Pan0606

beagleboy said:


> Todays total
> View attachment 39089


Awesome finds. It's been a weird year for me. For the 4 the day of may I'm finding a lot more rotten ones than usual. All my tried and true spots except one didn't produce. I've had to search out more new spots and found a few good ones. It's amazing how good areas will just suddenly turn off.


----------



## beagleboy

Pan0606 said:


> Awesome finds. It's been a weird year for me. For the 4 the day of may I'm finding a lot more rotten ones than usual. All my tried and true spots except one didn't produce. I've had to search out more new spots and found a few good ones. It's amazing how good areas will just suddenly turn off.


Thankfully, I haven't had whole areas quit on me yet, unless something major happens like construction or logging. I have had elm trees play out but most of the time there were other trees to take their place. One thing that has been different for me over the years is that I don't have the amount of apple trees to hunt that I had in the 70's thru the 90's. Some of the ground changed ownership. Some the trees just died out.


----------



## Pan0606

beagleboy said:


> Thankfully, I haven't had whole areas quit on me yet, unless something major happens like construction or logging. I have had elm trees play out but most of the time there were other trees to take their place. One thing that has been different for me over the years is that I don't have the amount of apple trees to hunt that I had in the 70's thru the 90's. Some of the ground changed ownership. Some the trees just died out.


I used to hunt an old orchard, they logged it. Never seen another morel their again


----------



## Gibz

beagleboy said:


> Picked 37 today, left over 20 that were too far gone. Even some that I picked weren't prime.
> View attachment 39086
> View attachment 39085
> 
> View attachment 39087


Beagle, any guidance about when you find small ones and decide to let them grow? How long is too long and they cross the line to too far gone?


----------



## redtop

Pan0606 said:


> I used to hunt an old orchard, they logged it. Never seen another morel their again


----------



## redtop

Pan, I had the same thing happen to me years ago a comp. bought the orchard and destroyed it!


----------



## redtop

beagleboy said:


> Thankfully, I haven't had whole areas quit on me yet, unless something major happens like construction or logging. I have had elm trees play out but most of the time there were other trees to take their place. One thing that has been different for me over the years is that I don't have the amount of apple trees to hunt that I had in the 70's thru the 90's. Some of the ground changed ownership. Some the trees just died out.


Your are so right beagleboy, over the years of picking we are loosing areas more then we want with this logging and especially the construction that is going on and on everywhere. and it's getting harder and harder every year to find new places to hunt and getting older doesn't help either.


----------



## beagleboy

Gibz said:


> Beagle, any guidance about when you find small ones and decide to let them grow? How long is too long and they cross the line to too far gone?


There are many things to consider which is different for each person and situation. What size is worth picking, if it is in an area that is picked by other people, if conditions are going to be favorable for growth and are they done growing. I have found that if they have dried out like a lot of them were this year you should just pick them because when we get rain and warmth those will just mold and rot. Some types don't get real big, if the ridges are tight together they probably have some growth left if there is moisture and warmth in the forcast. You will know if they are too far gone they are usually soggy to the touch, sometimes have white mold, a bad smell, and just a an overall rotten look to them. When we have cold snaps like we did this year any mushrooms that are above the leaf litter will get black on top, they are still good I just cut that part off. When temperatures start hitting 80 degrees the ones that are up go real quick, so get out and pick your spots as soon as you can. The temps are supposed to come down in my area with moisture so I hope it lasts another week here. I hope this helped some.


----------



## Gibz

beagleboy said:


> There are many things to consider which is different for each person and situation. What size is worth picking, if it is in an area that is picked by other people, if conditions are going to be favorable for growth and are they done growing. I have found that if they have dried out like a lot of them were this year you should just pick them because when we get rain and warmth those will just mold and rot. Some types don't get real big, if the ridges are tight together they probably have some growth left if there is moisture and warmth in the forcast. You will know if they are too far gone they are usually soggy to the touch, sometimes have white mold, a bad smell, and just a an overall rotten look to them. When we have cold snaps like we did this year any mushrooms that are above the leaf litter will get black on top, they are still good I just cut that part off. When temperatures start hitting 80 degrees the ones that are up go real quick, so get out and pick your spots as soon as you can. The temps are supposed to come down in my area with moisture so I hope it lasts another week here. I hope this helped some.


Appreciate the insight. Thanks


----------



## Pan0606

Any of you guys hunt sycamore trees? I'm in Lawrence county


----------



## Moreldmd

Found a decent haul today but they have been spread out. I’m not finding 8,10,12 in one spot like most years. Elms and pines but the biggest were under old apple trees. This is half the haul


----------



## Moreldmd

Does anyone know what this nastiness







is...


----------



## beagleboy

Picked 15 today, about half of what I found. Most were too far gone in Mifflin County


----------



## pchunter1231

Picked 10 last night and 15 more today in Perry.


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga county. After work walk


----------



## DanCB

I've only been finding a few here and there this year until today. I picked 48 and left a number of small ones behind. But the really cool find today was a cluster of wild orchids.


----------



## beagleboy

Went to northern Huntingdon county today to an area that I never picked before. Found 15 yellows, 1 half free, and 1 large gyromitra














.


----------



## beagleboy

Today while hunting morels in Huntingdon county I found this tree with flowers coming out of its trunk. I checked it on the computer and as close as I could come was eastern redbud. Can anyone verify or is it something else.


----------



## beagleboy

12 more in a couple hours today in Snyder county.


----------



## Pan0606

Picked around 12 nice ones today. In good shape to compared to last finds


----------



## Bgadal

Found two big ones yesterday and a few small ones after that...

on a side note does anyone know what this is??


----------



## Pan0606

Bgadal said:


> View attachment 39338
> Found two big ones yesterday and a few small ones after that...
> 
> on a side note does anyone know what this is??
> View attachment 39339


Chicken of the woods


----------



## Bgadal

Pan0606 said:


> Chicken of the woods


Oh LOL shows my novice level 😂 thanks! Good to know!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Moreldmd said:


> Does anyone know what this nastiness
> View attachment 39179
> is...


Hey @Moreldmd ! You found Fuligo septica(aka dog vomit), its a common slime mold.


----------



## Moreldmd

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey @Moreldmd ! You found Fuligo septica(aka dog vomit), its a common slime mold.


Thanks! What an appropriate name!


----------



## Pan0606

Bgadal said:


> Oh LOL shows my novice level 😂 thanks! Good to know!


Don't worry a few years ago I was asking the same things lol


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 16 this morning in Perry. 5 of them were rotten. Going out later today.


----------



## pchunter1231

Found 11 more last night and 6 more this morning. The 6 i found this morning popped over night as they werent there last night.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> Chicken of the woods


Yep! And very, very young. Go back in a few days and have another look. Probably be right for harvest. They are delish!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found these today Perry/Cumberland county line


----------



## Moreldmd

Found a decent amount two days ago but everything was water logged and fragile, some starting to rot


----------



## Pan0606

Seasons about done here in Lawrence county. Barely edible


----------



## Pan0606

It amazes me every year how certain elms produce and some don't. I can walk through a stand of 30 elms and nothing. Than on the way out off the trail, 100 yards from the car they'll be an elm with no bark on it that produces. It's crazy


----------



## beagleboy

Pan0606 said:


> Seasons about done here in Lawrence county. Barely edible


Same for my spots. I went to a spot in Mifflin county that I thought might be a little later, but most were too far gone. I found a few that I can salvage some. The 80 degree temp brought my spots on too quick and i didn't make it to all of them in time. This is what I harvested in Mifflin co. today.


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga county after work. Going to change my micro climates or head north. 50 in my trued spot.


----------



## pchunter1231

Took a 30 minute walk this morning and found 3 more in Perry.


----------



## snowbrdr1220

I feel like that week straight of 80 degree temps early on in April just before they were out, activated the soil for later spots and might have made them pop earlier this year, in those late areas. Just a guess though as I havent been at this very long and only have one spot I know of that actually produces.


----------



## Jwags

snowbrdr1220 said:


> I feel like that week straight of 80 degree temps early on in April just before they were out, activated the soil for later spots and might have made them pop earlier this year, in those late areas. Just a guess though as I havent been at this very long and only have one spot I know of that actually produces.


That’s exactly how it played out in Iowa this year.


----------



## Pan0606

beagleboy said:


> Same for my spots. I went to a spot in Mifflin county that I thought might be a little later, but most were too far gone. I found a few that I can salvage some. The 80 degree temp brought my spots on too quick and i didn't make it to all of them in time. This is what I harvested in Mifflin co. today.
> View attachment 39525


Nice hey look on the bright side all those rotted ones spored lol. You run rabbits?


----------



## Fowlhook

Tulips finally producing in Pike county. Only covered about 1/8 of a massive giant poplar stand. bag got to heavy. Back again tomorrow.


----------



## Pan0606

Fowlhook said:


> Tulips finally producing in Pike county. Only covered about 1/8 of a massive giant poplar stand. bag got to heavy. Back again tomorrow.


Unbelievable nice. I've tried hunting tulip poplars in Lawrence county, never had any luck. Anything specific your looking for? Is it just my area you think. I usually hunt elm and ash


----------



## Fowlhook

Pan0606 said:


> Unbelievable nice. I've tried hunting tulip poplars in Lawrence county, never had any luck. Anything specific your looking for? Is it just my area you think. I usually hunt elm and ash


I look for BIG tulips and very large stands. This one is probably 10 acres and most trees are massive. Rich soil and near a River. Then it’s just get your timing right and be willing to cover a lot of ground. Today was too easy. Doesn’t often happen like that but I’m thankful for it when it does.


----------



## pchunter1231

Fowlhook said:


> Tulips finally producing in Pike county. Only covered about 1/8 of a massive giant poplar stand. bag got to heavy. Back again tomorrow.


Nice haul, i find a lot around Tulips but nothing of that size.


----------



## Jeff2554




----------



## Moreldmd

I almost didn’t go out, glad I did! Split between my favorite pine stand and a new spot with some old and young apple growth


----------



## Jeff2554




----------



## beagleboy

Pan0606 said:


> Nice hey look on the bright side all those rotted ones spored lol. You run rabbits?


Not as much as I used to.


----------



## beagleboy

I took a hike in an area I scouted back in Jan. or Feb. and it looked promising then. I didn't get a chance to check it out when I should have. I found morels there, but only a few I could use. One thing I did find was 4 around a small dead ash, which I have only found them under live ash before. This is the time of the season to check new spots because they are bigger and easily seen.


----------



## pchunter1231

Took a walk tonight, no morels found. I did find 3 on Tuesday and already scouting new areas for next year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Found in Lawrence Co. I primarily hunt morels at my fish & game club which is in Hillsville, PA. The western border of the club runs right along State Line Rd, which is the border between PA and OH, so I post on the Ohio page as well. Went out earlier this week and found nothing. Today I looked on higher ground considering the night time temps we've been having. My first target apple was leaning at a 45* angle with half the root ball out of the ground. I thought I might clean up on a tree in distress! I found exactly ONE stump! Not a great start. 

Went to my next apple, which is what I target up high, and found one. Beat my way into the God awful thickness behind it to look for another apple where I found a whole bunch last year. So thick, I couldn't even find the freaking tree! By this time I was bleeding from multiple wounds, and got out of there. 

On the hike in, I noticed that the club had cut some new trails into the woods off the main 2 track I walked in on. I remembered reading in Kuo's book that disturbing the soil where morel mycelium is present can cause a flush, so I decided to check them. That move paid off! Found about a pound and a half of nice fresh yellows. Also found some crispy critters and some soggies! Not a mega haul, but just nice to be off the snide. 

I took some pics, and will post them if I can remember how to get them into the computer!


----------



## Pan0606

shroomsearcher said:


> Found in Lawrence Co. I primarily hunt morels at my fish & game club which is in Hillsville, PA. The western border of the club runs right along State Line Rd, which is the border between PA and OH, so I post on the Ohio page as well. Went out earlier this week and found nothing. Today I looked on higher ground considering the night time temps we've been having. My first target apple was leaning at a 45* angle with half the root ball out of the ground. I thought I might clean up on a tree in distress! I found exactly ONE stump! Not a great start.
> 
> Went to my next apple, which is what I target up high, and found one. Beat my way into the God awful thickness behind it to look for another apple where I found a whole bunch last year. So thick, I couldn't even find the freaking tree! By this time I was bleeding from multiple wounds, and got out of there.
> 
> On the hike in, I noticed that the club had cut some new trails into the woods off the main 2 track I walked in on. I remembered reading in Kuo's book that disturbing the soil where morel mycelium is present can cause a flush, so I decided to check them. That move paid off! Found about a pound and a half of nice fresh yellows. Also found some crispy critters and some soggies! Not a mega haul, but just nice to be off the snide.
> 
> I took some pics, and will post them if I can remember how to get them into the computer!


I'm from Lawrence to. I'm going to go out today after your post. I've found some rotten ones and assumed the season was done.


----------



## Pan0606

Quick I'd please. Are these ramps?


----------



## Fowlhook

Do they smell of garlic/onion when cut? Lillies of the valley can look very very similar but the deciding factor is so they smell like onion or garlic?


----------



## hoblershang

Pan0606 said:


> Quick I'd please. Are these ramps?


Leeks for sure nice patch


----------



## Jeff2554

Great day foraging...


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pan0606 said:


> Quick I'd please. Are these ramps?


Pick a leaf and chew on it. The entire plant is edible. If it tastes like garlic and onions, those are ramps and you are good to go! If you are ever confused about a wild mushroom or other plant, bite off a small piece of it and see how it tastes. If it's bitter and unpleasant, it's probably not good to eat. Spit it out. Even if it tastes savory and good, still spit it out. Just note the reactions, The vast majority of wild mushrooms should only be consumed after being cooked!


----------



## Appalachia-n

Jeff2554 said:


> Great day foraging...
> View attachment 39724
> View attachment 39725


So encouraging to see this haul, and all the beautiful images on this site -- I figured the season might be nearly over around here (western suburbs of Philadelphia), by now. I have such strong memories of morel hunts in the mountains of my childhood (rural southwestern Virginia) -- in the old apple orchard between my parents and grandparents home -- but I just haven't been able to re-create this experience up here. But I do get a lot of enjoyment looking at others' finds. Sigh.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Appalachia-n said:


> So encouraging to see this haul, and all the beautiful images on this site -- I figured the season might be nearly over around here (western suburbs of Philadelphia), by now. I have such strong memories of morel hunts in the mountains of my childhood (rural southwestern Virginia) -- in the old apple orchard between my parents and grandparents home -- but I just haven't been able to re-create this experience up here. But I do get a lot of enjoyment looking at others' finds. Sigh.


Welcome & Glad your with us @Appalachia-n ! I Enjoy following the Hunt too. Checkout the Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes thread!


----------



## Appalachia-n

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome & Glad your with us @Appalachia-n ! I Enjoy following the Hunt too. Checkout the Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes thread!


Thanks, Hawkeye -- I had wandered onto the Dinner Pics and Recipes; a little hard to look at, as I can't imagine getting a big enough batch to do much! 6 years ago, my 'biggest' find was 18 mushrooms -- and I have never even come close to that again! I need to be more of a 'Hawkeye', I guess!


----------



## Nuggetman

Found these in Elk county pa


----------



## Bgadal

No luck on Morels today...but does anyone know what these are?? They had gills underneath and they smelled really good....

Thanks


----------



## fulltiltbozo

cracked cap agrocybe.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! Never seen that shroom before! 

Anyway, morelwise, I think it's pretty much over. I hunt a bit in Lawrence Co. at my fish & game club. Found a decent bag last week, a few days after that all day rain two Sundays ago. I hunted yesterday and today, and found nothing! Hiked my legs off and I am really hurting now! Waiting for the Aleve to kick in. 

It was too cold at first, and too hot and dry at the last! So, let's see what happens with the Chants and chickens.


----------



## McDS

trahn008 said:


> A place to post your morel finds. Happy Hunting!


Where in PA can you look for these?


----------



## Moreldmd

McDS said:


> Where in PA can you look for these?


Anywhere! You just have to start hunting, usually mid April, soil temp is a big factor in when they start to pop. Another good way is to watch the message boards for when other people are finding them. As for where to find them in the woods there are a few things to look for and many people have opinions about it. A good rule is south facing slopes first. Looks for dead elm trees with falling bark. Old Apple orchards are also good. I have a lot of success in pine stands on field edges but not everybody does. I’ve even had success in greenbrier. They are notoriously hard to see for beginners. They blend in to foliage well and often are under leaves and bark. A good practice is to look at as many pictures as you can to get an eye for the patterns. Sizes will vary and so will color. Happy hunting!


----------



## Moreldmd

Moreldmd said:


> Anywhere! You just have to start hunting, usually mid April, soil temp is a big factor in when they start to pop. Another good way is to watch the message boards for when other people are finding them. As for where to find them in the woods there are a few things to look for and many people have opinions about it. A good rule is south facing slopes first. Looks for dead elm trees with falling bark. Old Apple orchards are also good. I have a lot of success in pine stands on field edges but not everybody does. I’ve even had success in greenbrier. They are notoriously hard to see for beginners. They blend in to foliage well and often are under leaves and bark. A good practice is to look at as many pictures as you can to get an eye for the patterns. Sizes will vary and so will color. Happy hunting!


 Also there are a few false morels to avoid but they are pretty easy to identify if you take the time to research


----------



## swpa

On another he board in Ligonier valley


----------

